# So long....Rhett  my dog my buddy



## privvydigger (Aug 1, 2008)

Today was tuff
 I tell you it still is this very moment....
 Rhett and I met about 14 years ago in the St. Francis Animal Hospital.  He got to big for an elderly women.  I guess cause he wasn't a pure breed nobody adopted him.  I was told he wouldn't of had long especially being there over six month's.  The minute she opened the door and I saw him I knew...... I said sit...he sat....I said laydown....he did.  We were together everyday for 14 years....he was my best friend.... after the vet left I set him in is resting place with a great blanket and some flowers out of the garden.  I placed a 200 lb granite headstone in his honor.  Whether I live here forever or not You'll know your moving Rhett's stone.  I went diggin then.....He would have expected me too!  Rhett today's digs are for you buddy


----------



## kastoo (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice bottles...my boss dog has cancer, she is paying 3k to try to save it.  I hope time heals you fast.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Mad, Sorry to hear about Rett man. Lost my Purdy last December. I'm still not over it.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 1, 2008)

Thx a bunch for the kind words
 I was outside with him.... I have a candle burning outside for him........  I yelled for him twice unconsciencely.....sucks... 
 I'll never stop saying goodnite Rhett
 On a lighter note the small green bottle is awesome one of my first in that color and age its tooled
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry about your dog. I have lost many pets, and I know how it feels.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 1, 2008)

sorry to hear about your pup, my boy is like third leg, been with me 10 years, dont know what I'd do without him....


----------



## towhead (Aug 1, 2008)

May it comfort you some to know that Rhett is hanging with Buster, Jake & Rusty (Yellow Labs) & Du now!  Rhett will be well taken care of!


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 1, 2008)

I believe we get to see our pets again.


----------



## towhead (Aug 1, 2008)

"If there are no dogs in Heaven, then, when I die, I want to go where they went."-Will Rogers


----------



## ktbi (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Mad...other dog lovers, and pet owners, truly know how you feel and share your grief....I have two Goldens now but really miss the ones I lost....Here's to Rhett!!!!....

 Ron


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 1, 2008)

*RAINBOW BRIDGE*


*By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
 Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
 Where the friends of man and woman do run,
 When their time on earth is over and done.*
*For here, between this world and the next,
 Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
 On this golden land, they wait and they play,
 Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.*
*No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
 For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
 Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
 Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.*
*They romp through the grass, without even a care,
 Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
 All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
 Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.*
*For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
 Together again, both person and pet.
 So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
 The time of their parting is over at last.**The sadness they felt while they were apart,
 Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
 They embrace with a love that will last forever,
 And then, side-by-side, they cross overâ€¦ together.*​


----------



## downeastdigger (Aug 1, 2008)

You guys are making me feel like I should never get a dog  - it hurts too much when they die!   Sorry for your loss Privy - maybe his spirit can pass in to a new pup that is waiting for you to rescue him from a pen somewhere


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Rhett. It sounds like he had a long, happy life. My dog and cat are my two kids. I would do just about anything for them. 

 Nice dig, I've never found three hutches in one pit. We have them here, but they don't turn up very often. ~Jim


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats a great poem and I'm going to use it on his memorial I'm building.  Thx Buzz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2008)

My condolences for Ole Rhett,I hate when we have to lose our 4 legged Friends.We will see them again one day[]


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 1, 2008)

I have always loved animals but the one I have now is my all time favorite.  She is my little girl.  She is a pug named Pebbles.  She greets me every day when I get home, I pick her up and she hugs me, rubbing her face against mine.  She follows me around like a shadow and no matter who has her or what she's doing, when I am near, she is right there by my side.  I truly am sorry about Rhett.

 Please tell me what that little "shrew" looking thing is in the picture.  Very interesting.  Awsome digs.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 1, 2008)

That little shrew thing is a pot belly pig in a nice amber....
 its ears are gone and legs are busted but it came home with me anyway for the smalls shelf
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 1, 2008)

I hear ya Lobey
 I'm dreading tonight....The time it was always just the two of us....Me in my chair him sitting in front of me...
 but "Time heals all wounds" The Rainbow Bridge I'll know by heart in a week
 privvydigger


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Rhett. I've always had pets, dogs and cats. It always hurts when it's thier time to go, but at least you know he had a good long life. You saved him from certain doom. It's always harder when thier time is cut short, like with an illness or injury. Always cherish the memories. Looks like you had a good dig to help get your mind off things. Chris


----------



## amesbury (Aug 2, 2008)

Damn i guess im lucky to be allergic to dogs and cats!!! The attachment and bonding seems un yielding for myself to handle!! I remember my uncles dog dying and he was depressed for months because of it. people try to explain to me the feeling of losing a dog or cat to losing a family member. ill leave that terrible feeling to when human relatives die! I feel depressed just reading all your posts , and my deepest condolences to your family member "rhett"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 2, 2008)

I feel everybody's pain....beloved pets are seperate from the rest of the madness of the world, and especially hard to part ways with,....I remember crying like a baby while I built a cat coffin and pickaxed a hole in the frozen bank out back for my black cat ,...Cinder was her name,....a reformed farm cat that was with me for 14 years.
                                                                                          Joe


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 2, 2008)

Amesbury, you have to remember that you can't experience joy without pain. The only reason we miss our pets so much when they pass is because of all the happiness they brought us. If you go through life avoiding pain, you'll never know just how happy you could have been! You're right though, it is similar to loosing a family member. Just ask yourself though, would you have rather had not had that family member in your life at all? Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

I am with lex  (No Pain no Gain) I  except the pain of loosing a pet because the good times you spend with them out weighs the pain in the end. Then there are the memories Amen!


----------



## Stardust (Aug 2, 2008)

sorry it really hurts to lose a pet.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 2, 2008)

It was only the two of us......the house feels empty......quiet.....
 Everytime I ate wings I would open the container and grab a piece of celery and turn and throw it to him....he would always be right behind me...waiting for his treat.  I ordered wings last nite and turned but he wasn't there. 
 Made for a long nite
 Had another candle vigil at his side last nite......I'll make it a permanent nitely thing to lite the candle and say goodnite.
 I miss him so much.... it hurts....thx for the thought's everyone.


----------



## canada (Aug 2, 2008)

Privvydigger;

 I can understand your pain over Rhett. Have been thtough the same thing more than once. When they go, a part of you goes with them....The more I know of some people, the more I prefer the company of animals.
   I hope that, in time, you will provde a loving home for another "Rhett".
 Best Wishes.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 2, 2008)

writing down about the happy times together helped me...
 finding pics and placing them where I could see my little girl also helped.
 found the comfort in just sharing with a few people who were pet lovers......
 did a lot of crying alone while driving in my car.
 right now the new pup who is 2 lays devoted at my feet.
 I love him dearly,
 but no one can ever replace my little girl.

 what a gift a pet is.
 the love we get.
 unconditional!

 True Love
 that we can't
 get anywhere
 else in life.......

 Forgiving...

 Man's Best Friend!

 Best Part is we will meet again!

 There are a lot of online pet 
 memorials to leave a post of
 memory of your pet.

 Did you ever post a pic of Rhett?
 Maybe you could here.
 In memory of... Just a thought.
 I'll say a prayer for you at this difficult
 time. Take care....


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 2, 2008)

I had to reformat my computor and all my pics are on a disk I can't find.
 My sister has some she's sending down to me so I will post a pic soon
 I woke from a nap just before........the minute you remember.........I didn't think it was going to be this hard.


----------



## amesbury (Aug 3, 2008)

well said lexdigger


----------



## Stardust (Aug 3, 2008)

just checking in on you this morning.
 i hope your able to get out and go digging with a friend today.
 keep busy,
 keep moving,
 keep talking,
 to  who ever will listen.
 purge your pain.....
 cry if you need to.
 go to a movie
 or
 do something totally different!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

What your going to need to do, is go get another dog,not right now but soon.It wont take Retts place but it will take your mind off of him some what,and I am sure you will feel a lot better and so will the dog you give a home to.So go to the pound save a life. you cant dwell on death to much its not healthy.Its nice to read all the things people say to give you strength on here but,its better to ACT and make a change in the (Real world )it will help you more. Thats my 3 Cents worth.   Dr Fill


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2008)

off to a 1850s dig this morning Star & Rick(dr. fill) good one
 I'll try to get those pics on tonight


----------



## Stardust (Aug 3, 2008)

Good one Dr Fill!
 I'm glad your going out on a dig.
 I'm looking to get out of this joint and hit the flea market.
 I look forward to seeing your pics later.
 Hope you find lots of treasures.
 The sun is finally starting to shine here.
 Good day all!
 [] star
 just do whatever feels right and when ever it feels right for you privvydigger. take care now.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dog.  Pets are awesome and a real joy.  Best wishes.
 Madpaddla


----------



## mannequinreject (Aug 3, 2008)

Losing a pet is always so hard...we lost our siamese over a year ago and we must've cried for days.  Sometimes I catch myself walking around the house expecting to see her.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 3, 2008)

i hope you had a good day privvydigger and 
 i hope hope your so tired from your dig you
 have a good a good night. []


----------



## fsperry (Aug 3, 2008)

So sorry about your loss Privvy.  I've had dogs most of my life and it is never easy to lose one.  I agree with an earlier comment about getting another dog, maybe not now, maybe not next week, but whenever you are ready.  I happen to have a few puppies here ranging from 8 weeks to 11 months and I would gladly give one to you to begin a new partnership with.  They are somewhat smaller than what you have had, (avg. 6 - 8 lbs.) but they are excellent companions.  I don't think I am very far away from you and a visit here or some pics can be sent if you are interested. Hang in there.
 Fred


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2008)

Today the bottle gods shined on me alone.  Everything but one was broken.  It would have had several ponies and a double collared squat in the hole.
 Here's a pic
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## Stardust (Aug 3, 2008)

nice picture
 thanks for posting...[]


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a ways to go before another attachment like that.  Rhett was ill his last few years with the epilepsy(9 yrs) and a neurological disorder of the spine.  I have some carpet and a floor to replace.  I had to take the carpet off the steps to discourage him from coming upstairs.   I slept downstairs on the couch the last 3 or so months.  He loved that...  I think Rhett loved the life he had..... I know one thing I will never forget.  And that's the look Rhett would give you after you threw the ball the second time.....Idiot.....And then he would lay down.....I often wondered if he thought, that I thought he would eventually get it the second time......he never got it twice...ever. 
 He reminds me of me.......stubborn
 Doggie treats for everyone....
 privvydigger


----------



## Stardust (Aug 4, 2008)

hang in there privvy.
 people care
 and are here for you.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhett was a yellow Lab.....Didn't fetch and hated water even a s a youngster.  Did his own thing and enjoyed being a lap dog.  An 80 lb lap dog!  
 Pictures may be lost but I will remember him no matter.  I had to give him meds every 12 hrs on the hour.  I can actually leave if I want.
 Vacation sounds good.    
 privvydigger


----------



## Stardust (Aug 4, 2008)

i hope you do take that vacation knowing Rhett's in the arms of the angels...


----------



## Stardust (Aug 4, 2008)

[][][]​don't ruin anyone's post......​


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, Privvydigger.  I'm sure it helps to know that your friends here empathize with you.  I lost my two cats at once last year.  I still cry about it.  I was in a bad car accident after just moving back to my home state from a divorce.  I was staying at my Grandmother's.  She told me I had to move right away.  Her kids wanted her to sell her house so they could get the money.  Sounds like a soap opera.  I had no time, had to find somewhere to go, was still recovering, and no place would take cats.  None of my friends or other family could keep them for me.  I was not putting them in a strange shelter after they lived with me for so many years to either be adopted by God knows who or suffer in a cage waiting to be put to sleep.  I made the hardest decision of my life with them.  At least I know they are in heaven.  It's a hard story to tell, but that's it in a nutshell.  Animals are capable of unconditional love, something my Grandmother wasn't.  I know that story is a bummer to say the least, but it helps to talk about it.  I understand the loss and the agony.  It will become easier over time, but you'll never forget.  Take comfort in knowing Rhett is at peace and that you gave him everything.  I agree with Rick that when you feel ready, down the road, getting another companion will do wonders.  Take care.  Keep digging, it's great therapy and it's free.
 Laur


----------



## Stardust (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Privvy,
 the sun is shining .......here
 at least for a few mins...
 going to check on some bottles i found yesterday
 at the thrift.
 hope your having a good day []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 6, 2008)

> I know that story is a bummer to say the least, but it helps to talk about it.
> *You're the best 'cat mom' going Laur....                Joe*


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 6, 2008)

hi privydigger,  it took me a while to read this post,  because i have been thru it several times and i know the pain.   it so hard to let them go. i knew this would be hard to do,  but i wanted to let you know how sorry i am for your lost.  i lost my 1st ginger 4 yrs ago (13 yrs), come the 1st of sept.  i didn't think i could go thru that lost again.   5 months later i saw an add in the paper for red dobberman pups.  i went to see her,  and when she came running across the room i knelt down, she ran up my legs and into my arms and just stayed there.  i now have ginger II.   i hope the pain heals soon and you can find another copanion ment for you like i did.  rhona


----------



## Stardust (Aug 6, 2008)

sorry lobeycat, i thought this all happened a while ago.... i hope your daughter is ok and you help her work through this. i was about her age when i lost my best cat in the world. my mom and dad were great about it. i really had a hard time. i talked to that cat like it was a real person. she was the best cat ever. go and get her a kitten and surprise her. it will be much better then listening to her cry.....


----------



## Stardust (Aug 6, 2008)

hey privvy,
 went to get some keys made and they had special keys with all kinds of things on them and on sale to boot. one had a yellow lab on it and i thought of you. i got a set of red hearts for my sweet heart. never knew they made such a thing so you could get a key or i just thought of what i did after my girl passed. i have my little girl's dog tags on my key chain and her Guardian Angel tag is now on my new dog. i feel her energy is in those tags as she wore them close to her body...
 take care...

 Rhett has given us all a chance to share and release some pain...

 i hope you'll let us know how you are doing sometime soon.

 take care.


----------



## towhead (Aug 7, 2008)

If you ever think you might want another dog, here is a nice place to look....

http://www.ragom.org/avail.cgi/Available/index

 Mostly Golden Retrievers, (the flat coat ones look just like a Labrador Retriever) and there are some Labs too.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2008)

That's the only way to get a dog, adopt.I never bought a dog or cat in my life. Maggie looks so sad on that site you put up J.I feel bad just looking at sites like that even though they are trying to get them homes,its still sad seeing the faces of some of them.[]


----------



## Stardust (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry you took this the wrong way.
 i only meant that this was a chance
 to talk about Death and let her know
 it's Ok to cry and show your feelings.
 i think many of us have be taught to not
 show our feelings from a very early age.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 7, 2008)

That makes me sick........
 All them old dogs up for adoption WHY?
 There are some humans that don't deserve the right to have pets
 Hey fella's if you don't like what Star has to say don't read her posts its as easy as that.  otherwise give it a rest!


----------



## Stardust (Aug 7, 2008)

Green lights look good on you....... forever!
 i never have to feel guilty, angry, or apologize just because you do not like what i say , do, or feel.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 7, 2008)

[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I hear ya privy,I just read in the paper to night at dinner,this couple  was giving there 5 year old boxer up for adoption because they got a new puppy and they don't get along??!! are people nutz or what?I can not even  begin to understand what is going through there heads.How I see it is, if you dont have compashion for helpless animals then you my friend are one of the worst kind of scum of the earth.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 7, 2008)

i just fell in love with some of those dogs.
 everyone should adopt one.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2008)

I have to say, that Rich (Lobey) is a great dad and very sweet to his daughter.  He is very proud of her and has always talked about her a lot.  I wish I had had a dad like him.  She's very lucky.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 8, 2008)

[]


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 8, 2008)

Star because I was limiting myself to the pertanent info in your post about my dog I went back and read what you wrote to Loby about his daughter.  You also where way off subject and need to rane it in.  I believe bickering is a complete waste of time.  You'd be btr off dign
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## towhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, alot of the dogs on RAGOM (Retrieve a Golden of Minn) do look sad.  Some are from Puppy Mills or other bad situations-you can click on each dog to learn more about him/her.  BUT, THE GOOD NEWS IS, all of the dogs on the site are currently in Foster Homes with people who really care for them.   They are all safe now, waiting for me or you to adopt them!  Thanks for Looking!


----------



## bunchesofbottles (Aug 8, 2008)

Just wanted to give you yet another shout out Privvy. So sorry for the loss. I've lsot three boxers to cancer and many other pets over the years. 

 I love to see the comments about the pets up for adoption and in puppy mills though. I was an Assistant Mgr at a local pet store for 13 years and have seen so many people abuse the gift of having a pet. Lots of good people on here, pat yourselves on the back for earning the right to have a pet by being like that.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 8, 2008)

That adoption thing is just crazy. Giving up your 5 year old boxer for a new puppy? Thats just crazy and cruel.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 8, 2008)

[&:]


----------



## Stardust (Aug 8, 2008)

this day has been too long my best friend lies in the hospital with several blood clots around her heart  in cardiac intensive care and i come home after being in the hospital myself as a patient myself to all this foolishness. i'm not playing games. there are way more important things in life than bottles 24/7...... there are people with real feelings.there's life and death and when your close to death's door all this is no longer funny.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 12, 2008)

*So long....Rhett  Some goodbye pics*

here's my buddy


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 12, 2008)

*RE: So long....Rhett  Some goodbye pics*

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 12, 2008)

*RE: So long....Rhett  Some goodbye pics*

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 12, 2008)

*RE: So long....Rhett  Some goodbye pics*

old buddy.......goodbye


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2008)

*RE: So long....Rhett  Some goodbye pics*

Privvydigger, I love your pictures of Rhett.  What a beautiful dog.  You can't look at those pictures without knowing for certain he's in a wonderful place.  I feel for you.  Just know you have everyone's support here.  
 Laur


----------



## towhead (Aug 13, 2008)

*RE: So long....Rhett  Some goodbye pics*

Old mellow yellow labs....who couldnt fall in love?


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2008)

*RE: So long....Rhett  Some goodbye pics*

[align=center]Mean pranks not allowed on this forum[/align][align=center]and [/align][align=center]are called cyberbulling.[/align][align=center]If you know who did the mean prank in this [/align][align=center]Post with the login name[/align][align=center] ~stardust2~[/align][align=center]with stardust's signature's?[/align][align=center]It was written to Lobeycat about[/align][align=center]stardust father not loving her...[/align][align=center]If so please let Administration know[/align][align=center]as this person set up a fake e-mail[/align][align=center]address and as soon as I reported it[/align][align=center]oh yeah, it was gone.[/align][align=center]I feel really sad that somewhere[/align][align=center]there is a snake in the grass here [/align][align=center]or[/align][align=center]sadly a member had someone else[/align][align=center]do this little prank for them......[/align][align=center]Sadly,[/align][align=center]~Stardust~[/align][align=center]the 1 and only[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
The fact remains that the Internet is full of evil nasty trolls, and theyâ€™re not always harmless, no matter their age. Maybe grown-ups want to believe cyberbullying isn't so bad because, to varying degrees, many adults indulge in it as well. Internet anonymity grants the freedom to trash someoneâ€™s forum post without the fear of facing them.The fact is they get a perverse sense of satisfaction from posting on forums with a goal to inflame and enrage others. They crave full attention if anyone should be in the lime light they move right in.These people harbor a lot of internal aggression which they direct at others and may act like Dr. Jeckle and Mr. Hyde. Which will fool you right from the start.People should be allowed to post their feelings without others becoming enraged when someone mentions religion, feelings, illness, or happens to post a long post. That called the freedom of speech. There are ways to communicate without constally becoming enraged and that's by using good communication skills. It's all in how you take it. On the Internet you interpret how the message comes across and quite frankly I see posts taken the wrong way time and time again. Are we in Jr. High? Life would be much nicer if there was Peace and  No Fighting.[/align][align=center]I hate confrontation and I hate fighting,[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]Most of all I hate to see over and over again a Beautiful Post senseless words posted ruining it, due to fighting.[/align][/align][align=center]May this all stop![/align][align=center][/align][align=center]AMEN![/align][/align][/align]


----------

